
Wayve claims ‘world first’ in driving a car autonomously only with AI and SatNav - rstoj
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/03/wayve-claims-world-first-in-driving-a-car-autonomously-with-only-its-ai-and-a-satnav/
======
jacobpedd
The article had a lot of high level talk about how they are using AI and other
companies use “hard coded rules” that break on edge cases. What I don’t
understand is how using either extreme could be true. An all ML approach
wouldn’t follow things like stoplights or speed limits and an all “3D map”
approach couldn’t account for any changes in the road.

